# I fell for the betta baby boy trap. :(



## maryhadalittlelamb08 (Jul 24, 2017)

I went to my local PetCo prepared to pick up a betta. I came across the baby bettas and thought that would be great! I return home with my new friend and do some research and find that these babys require some extra care. Yikes! I just want to make sure I'm doing everything I need to, to take care of this guy!

He appears to be 7-8 weeks old based off of this: Betta Fry Growth in Pictures - BettySplendens.com

Right now he's in a small 1.5 gallon tank (with plans to upgrade) with a small filter and heater.

I've been changing out about 30% of the water every other day. Feeding about 3 pellets of betta buffet pellets (40% crude protein) twice a day.

I'm having a hard time finding some good information on taking care of these guys at a young age. I read some of the previous forms on here but I want to make sure I'm doing what I need to, to make sure he's a happy and healthy camper! I don't know if I'm feeding too much, not enough, changing the water enough..etc...

I've kinda fallen in love with him (assuming he's a him). He's a very curious little fish with lots of personality. Your help with him would be very much appreciated! <3


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


You'll be able to find good baby betta care informatio in this thread.
http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/457330-petco-baby-betta-care.html


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Good luck! I've gotten 5 Baby bettas in the past. 1 passed as a baby, the other grew to adulthood and passed then. I crrently have 3 I've gotten as babies all girls I know bc I've checked for ovaries and They have em'! 1 Crowntail girl, 1 pretty red veiltail who is actually starting to look more male lol and a little Cellophane who has more then doulbed her size and is now a juvenile at about 4 months. They grow quick, I just crush pellets and feed the bigger crushed pieces for the real small babies.


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Their names *of the ones I've successfully had are 

Red Crowntail girl *SIP- Carina
Red Veiltail girl/boy?- Delta
Turquoise Ct Girl- Kiara
Cellophane Girl- Ochabi


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

I've had two babies, and I fed small pellets and frozen foods (bloodworms and brine shrimp). Just feed them a little more for their size than you would for an adult betta.


----------



## maryhadalittlelamb08 (Jul 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> You'll be able to find good baby betta care informatio in this thread.
> http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/457330-petco-baby-betta-care.html



Thanks this was very helpful! Aside from the small tank, it seems like I'm doing what I need to do!


----------



## MorgenAmera (Jul 29, 2017)

I honestly have had better luck in general with starting with babies than adults... my first babies were two females that were literally inseparable and I probably would still have them if my aquarium heater hadn't died during the coldest week of last winter ... I currently have a single female in a 1 gallon that I got as a baby about 5 months ago. She probably needs to be upgraded before too long but is still very happy and healthy. You do have to be careful with handling them and make sure to feed them very carefully, I fed mine finely ground up flakes and the VERY small betta food (NOT the big pellets, they are too big but they will still try to gobble them... one of my first female babies got one stuck in her mouth for 3 days). Other then that most of the care was very similar to my other bettas.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I have to say, make sure to keep up the frequent WC until he's full grown! I didn't know babies needed them so often because of the hormones and mine ended up stunted. WCs are a must!


----------



## maryhadalittlelamb08 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the tips everyone! I want to do everything I can for this little guy. I love him so much, he has so much personality and gets so excited to see me! I love seeing his fins grow longer everyday. I still want to get him into a bigger tank with some live plants. 

I was so excited to see that he built himself a bubble nest today!


----------

